

How to fill a job nobody wants - MHofman12
http://www.inc.com/guides/2010/09/how-to-fill-a-job-nobody-wants.html
Tips on finding a good person to take on your company's drudge work.
======
wccrawford
Simple answer: Make people want it.

One of the ways to do that is to pay enough to make someone willing to do it.
The article lists other methods that claim to work, but if the person isn't
feeling properly compensated, you're going to be filling the job again shortly
anyhow... And hiring people is expensive.

